# ID assistance



## petritl (Feb 3, 2018)

I purchased this bike on eBay , it has a serial number and an interesting drop outs, I hope to find out the maker.

S/N GBL   A2931

The pictures are from the ad; I hope to get the bike this coming week.

Your thoughts?


----------



## mike j (Feb 3, 2018)

Chainring looks like Birmingham Small Arms.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 3, 2018)

BSA Skip tooth.  Love it!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2018)

French perhaps?


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Any details on the hubs, wingnuts, stem or saddle?


----------



## petritl (Feb 4, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Any details on the hubs, wingnuts, stem or saddle?




This is all I have until the bike arrives; I’ll post better pictures then.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks somewhat like the PKS in post 159 here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/page-8

(I hasten to say that I know little about  Pierce bikes, I'm sure someone with more knowledge will step in now).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## petritl (Feb 12, 2018)

The bike arrived well despite the box looking poor and the bars and axle wingnuts playing peek a boo through the box.

The bike has some very nice lugwork on the head tube, a relaxed seat tube, and unusual drop outs.
The parts are plated in nickle.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 12, 2018)

Those rear dropouts are pretty close to being identical to a "Mittens".  Hmmm....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

What is the chrome bike in the background in the second to last pic ? Gloria ?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

those bars are awesome!


----------



## petritl (Feb 13, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> What is the chrome bike in the background in the second to last pic ? Gloria ?




Correct, it’s a Gloria La Garibaldina Extra


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

petritl said:


> Correct, it’s a Gloria La Garibaldina Extra



Awesome bike ! 1940's ?


----------



## petritl (Feb 16, 2018)

Starting the clean up, hopfully will be back together tomorrow.


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

The Misses is getting in on the cleanup


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

What size are the hub axles, are they metric ( 8 mm front, 9.5mm rear), or imperial?


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

8mm front BSA S axle
9.42mm rear @ the threads (the axle is tapered in the center) BSA D axle


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

There is a lot of Enlglish content on this bike, could it be English in origin?

BSA:
Crank arms
23T Chain Ring
8T rear sprocket
Headset
Bottom bracket 
Hubs
Axles 

Schwinn seat post

Conloy Sprint wheels ( 1930s constrictor wheel)

Phillips pedals


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Was just wondering if the threads themselves are metric threads? 
Those wing nuts still look very French to me, particularly the rear wheel examples' design.
BSA stuff was widely used by many manufacturers worldwide, as you are no doubt aware.
Those Conloy rims do suggest possibly British origin though. Those rear dropouts are very distinctive too, probably the key to the manufacturer I think.


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Was just wondering if the threads themselves are metric threads?
> Those wing nuts still look very French to me, particularly the rear wheel examples' design.
> BSA stuff was widely used by many manufacturers worldwide, as you are no doubt aware.
> Those Conloy rims do suggest possibly British origin though. Those rear dropouts are very distinctive too, probably the key to the manufacturer I think.




The threads are metric 1.0 pitch


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

I just notice this extra stamping on the side of the Conloy rim, just the front has it.

Riders name abv. ?


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

Post cleaning picture


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

What size are the rims/tyres?
Are they solid or hollow section Conloys?


----------



## petritl (Feb 17, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> What size are the rims/tyres?
> Are they solid or hollow section Conloys?



700cx23 tires fit the rims well, the rims are hollow


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, at least the rims can be dated to post 1933, but they could be later additions of course.


----------

